# How can I let my goats out of their area and into my wooded area safely? :)



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been seeing posts about people taking their goats for a hike and I asked how this was possible. In my mind, I would be worried the goats would run off. People responded that goats will follow you if they view you as the pack leader. I think my two boys would follow me because they follow me EVERYWHERE in the pen and love me. 

I have them in a second fenced in area, its about 1/2 acre. We have 6 acres total and a big woody area in the back of our lot. I would LOVE to take them back there to forage. BUT.... I'm nervous. Can I do this safely? How do I go about doing it? Do I need collars and a leash to start or can I let them out and see if they follow me? HELP ME  so I can try to take them out for fun walks!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Start out with collars and leashes. I would leash train them in their small area first. Have they ever been tied up? You could tie them a little separately from each other and start feeding them in this tied spots. (If you don't feed grain, maybe a special treat in a bowl). 
Once they are used to being tied, start the leash training.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm an over protective mama, so I always use a leash


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've always just let my goats out freely, never had one take off. But you could put a collar and very long lightweight lead on them to drag that you can grab if needed.


----------



## Little Cow (May 31, 2010)

I worry about loose dogs, so I use a leash unless there is a fence to keep dogs out.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

All good advice I started by leash training mine in their fenced enclosure then we went out for walks. I hike with mine all over our 30+acres of woods and field without leashes now. When they start to get to wandering I put a collar and leash on my lead boy and the other one will follow us. We walk daily I highly encourage it and good luck!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

We take our girls for walks in 'the back woods' (un-fenced area that is about 9.5 acres) quite a bit. I can't say they stay right by us without a collar/leash but, they don't go far either. If they know you have animal crackers in your pocket, they are more attentive. (moochers) 

If I am walking them by myself, I usually have at least one of them on a leash.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Start out with collars and leashes. I would leash train them in their small area first. Have they ever been tied up? You could tie them a little separately from each other and start feeding them in this tied spots. (If you don't feed grain, maybe a special treat in a bowl).
> Once they are used to being tied, start the leash training.


They have never been tied up! Is there a best way to tie a goat up?

I can start doing that for their evening meals.

Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm excited to start taking them out


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> They have never been tied up! Is there a best way to tie a goat up?
> 
> I can start doing that for their evening meals.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice! I'm excited to start taking them out


If you're going to tie them up at meals don't leave them for any reason. I tried it and one of my boys darn near broke/ruptured his trachea pulling to get at the other goats feeders. He coughed and choked on things for weeks while it was healing. It was bad. After a while they do get better at waiting patiently, but in the beginning please be careful that they don't hurt themselves.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Bring em treats in a bucket for a little while, after a few days or weeks they will fallow you whenever you are carrying the bucket.

Also goats are herd critters it's not like they are all going to run off in separate directions. You'll find that there is one or two that everyone else will follow, just put that one on a teather.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

After a wile you will want to take them for walks in the big wide world. when you do the biggest danger will be unleshed dogs. your goats will run to you for protection. to stop a dog atack in its tracks get "Sound defense" that device will stop a dog in its tracks. It is amazing.
https://www.amazon.com/Sound-Defens...IG/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345016219509&psc=1


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I used to go out with the goats in the woods goats will walk behind you in a new environment, it is necessary to take assistant dog. 
My dog helps me, she keeps order. I even leave her as the head shepherd, for the whole day with the goats, in the evening she brings the goats to the barn.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have always taken our goats out of the penned area to walk around on our property. It is fenced so no worry about strange dogs and often I carry a hand gun as we have wild predators around. At first the goats stayed right near us but now after a few years of that they wander off to find what they want and they stay pretty much together. I find they always keep an eye on me because if I turn around and call "Come on girls -lets go"  they are usually on the full run and ahead of me going back to their barn. We have never used a lead. We have 19 does so it looks a little out of control at times but really never is. The only time they really left me was when a cougar was in the bushes and they sensed it before I did and the goats and dog were on a race to the barn. I was left alone and backed up slowly. That is why I like to carry a gun.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ScottE said:


> Bring em treats in a bucket for a little while, after a few days or weeks they will fallow you whenever you are carrying the bucket.
> 
> Also goats are herd critters it's not like they are all going to run off in separate directions. You'll find that there is one or two that everyone else will follow, just put that one on a teather.


That bucket may be called the "Treat Leash"!  I swear, it is very effective.

The only problems I can see that make you need a leash is dogs and traffic.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> I used to go out with the goats in the woods goats will walk *behind* you in a new environment, it is necessary to take assistant dog.
> My dog helps me, she keeps order. I even leave her as the head shepherd, for the whole day with the goats, in the evening she brings the goats to the barn.


Mine always walked in front of me. When I changed direction, all the goats in front of me instantly did the same.

Do not expect any dog to do the same as ReNat's dog, that dog seems to be very special! Congratulations, ReNat, to such a dog!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

wndngrvr said:


> We have always taken our goats out of the penned area to walk around on our property. It is fenced so no worry about strange dogs and often I carry a hand gun as we have wild predators around. At first the goats stayed right near us but now after a few years of that they wander off to find what they want and they stay pretty much together. I find they always keep an eye on me because if I turn around and call "Come on girls -lets go" they are usually on the full run and ahead of me going back to their barn. We have never used a lead. We have 19 does so it looks a little out of control at times but really never is. The only time they really left me was when a cougar was in the bushes and they sensed it before I did and the goats and dog were on a race to the barn. I was left alone and backed up slowly. That is why I like to carry a gun.
> View attachment 161977


I have very similar experiences, except for the cougar. Mine used to keep their flock between 15 and 30 individuals. If their number got above 30, they usually split into two flocks.

And yes, it may look random, but a goat flock is usually very disciplined. Just look at wndngrvr's photo: Every goat is walking in exactly the same direction as the tall leader!

So, good luck, @DaGoatandPugLady! Try out your skills as a flock leader at home, and then go out to do the real leader's job: Leading the flock to good food, bending down twigs for everyone to eat, deciding when it is time to leave for the next bush, ... AND go first towards the danger, while the second-in-command leads the flock to security!


----------

